# Dentist



## forgetmenot (Jun 26, 2018)

Just wish i was more in control right now. maybe by 230 i will be better to deal with this.
cannot back out cannot
 How can one have anxiety yet still not be really here
too many triggers now this. 
Just pray i am not needed elsewhere at this time.


----------



## gooblax (Jun 26, 2018)

Are you having anxiety about visiting the dentist for an appointment today @forgetmenot?
You managed well with your last appointments. You have proven that you can do it. Remember and believe in that strength today.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 26, 2018)

Just wish it was sooner this waiting is not good.   Thanks gooblax  your right made it through before i will again no matter what happens it needs to be dealt with.  Just thought this was over with for awhile   Very tired now going to lie down  thanks.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 26, 2018)

I feel sick  iwill be ok just keep saying that  im off now hopefull he can fix tooth or freeze it until he can.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 26, 2018)

Appointment went ok but i just knew i would get call from hospital uggg called them back after appointment  wanted down there.  Need root canal tooth badly infected so on antibiotics as soon as i can get them  ugggg but needed everywhere else  i just do not have time for this i don't. 

 Have to take care of mother have to get to hospital hour a way  and try to get antibiotics prescription filled  and i just want to sleep but can't  Pain is so intense. took two pain meds that were ordered that is going to make me sick .  I have to decide root canal or get last molar pulled either way it is going to be just more trauma for me to deal with.  i am sorry  i just want to have a day of peace that is all lord is that too much to ask for.


----------

